# Books on Covenant Theology



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 7, 2006)

Greetings!

Does anyone have some good recommendations on books on Covenant Theology? I have *The Christ of The Covenants* and am looking to further my studies.

Thanks in advance,

In Christ,

MeanieCalvinist


----------



## yeutter (Mar 7, 2006)

What have you read by Meredith Kline?

I would start with his works.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yeutter_
> What have you read by Meredith Kline?
> 
> I would start with his works.



Good luck finding them in print. They are all out of print and $500 a piece, or so a recent thread hinted. Robertson's good, so is Rowland Ward's _God and Adam_


----------



## youthevang (Mar 7, 2006)

You can visit here for Kline's _Kingdom Prologue_. One person is selling the book for 43 and another person is selling it for 55. Also, I highly recommend Michael Horton's book _God of Promise: Introducing Covenant Theology_.

[Edited on 3-7-2006 by youthevang]


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow, I really appreciate that quick responses!

Thanks I will look into those 

In Christ,

MeanieCalvinist


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 7, 2006)

Robertson's is indeed widely read, as I expect Horton's will come to be in time as well. From what I've heard of the latter, he presents some of Kline's views through parts of the book.

In addition, I would definitely recommend checking out Matt's _A Simple Overview of Covenant Theology_.


----------



## JOwen (Mar 7, 2006)

One of the best overviews on the net is our own Dr. Clark's "A Brief History of Covenant Theology". You can find it here http://public.csusm.edu/guests/rsclark/History_Covenant_Theology.htm

Kind regards,

J. H. Lewis


----------



## matthew11v25 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have read a little of "God of Promise"...I recommend it. ALso because Kline is not the easiest/ clearest read.

"Economy of the Covenants between God and man" by Witsius

matt's book is good...but I am not a fan of the "dialogue" style, but some people love it.




[Edited on 3-7-2006 by matthew11v25]


----------



## yeutter (Mar 7, 2006)

A good antidote to those who reduce the covenant to an agreement between God and man is Hoeksema's treatment of the topic in his Reformed Dogmatics


----------



## Greg (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey Meanie, glad to see you here again!

Not long ago I began studying CT. So far I've read the book you have, "Christ of the Covenants", and Matt's book too. I recommend both. Right now I'm about 2/3s the way through the first of a two book set by Herman Witsius called "The Economy of the Covenants". This book was recommended to me by the folks here and I must say that is excellent. If you are going to study CT, then Witsius is a must!

I also read through this series by J. Ligon Duncan: Covenant Theology 

[Edited on 3-8-2006 by Greg]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 7, 2006)

The Marrow of Modern Divinity by Edward Fisher (with Notes by Thomas Boston).
The Covenant of Works, by Thomas Boston.
The Covenant of Grace, by Thomas Boston.


----------



## TimeRedeemer (Mar 7, 2006)

If you are just starting to learn Covenant Theology do this and then do it several more times: read J. I. Packer's intro he wrote for Witsius' _Economy of the Covenants Between God and Man_.

Here it is.

Then for a more advanced take on it all read Geerhardus Vos' _Doctrine of the Covenant in Reformed Theology_. It's a 26 page article. You can find it easily on the 'net. 

Then go to monergism.com and in the menu find the covenant theology page. On that page you will find numerous links to excellent overview articles and articles on individuals issues regarding covenant theology. 

When you get the basics this way then turn to a classic work such as Witsius. Peter Goldman's _Covenant Theology_ is also worth reading.

One note: Kline's works are not good for beginning studies, but just keep them in mind. My two cents.

[Edited on 3-8-2006 by TimeRedeemer]


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youthevang_
> You can visit here for Kline's _Kingdom Prologue_. One person is selling the book for 43 and another person is selling it for 55. Also, I highly recommend Michael Horton's book _God of Promise: Introducing Covenant Theology_.
> 
> [Edited on 3-7-2006 by youthevang]



Thanks for the links!


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TimeRedeemer_
> If you are just starting to learn Covenant Theology do this and then do it several more times: read J. I. Packer's intro he wrote for Witsius' _Economy of the Covenants Between God and Man_.
> 
> Here it is.
> ...



I believe what you shared is very sound advice. What I think I will do is order both Witsius and Klines work and while they are being shipped I will read the articles.. You can never have too many good books on the bookshelf. I can always read them later, huh? My wife is shaking her head at me as as I type(someone has been been buying a lot of books lately) 

[align=center] [/align]
*Thank you all for the suggestions!!*

[Edited on 3-8-2006 by MeanieCalvinist]


----------



## TimeRedeemer (Mar 8, 2006)

Somebody else mentioned it, but in case you forgot you can download Kline's Kingdom Prologue here:

http://www.twoagepress.org/books.htm

This website is also good for learning about Kline and many aspects of covenant theology:

http://www.upper-register.com/


----------



## Philip A (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youthevang_
> You can visit here for Kline's _Kingdom Prologue_. One person is selling the book for 43 and another person is selling it for 55. Also, I highly recommend Michael Horton's book _God of Promise: Introducing Covenant Theology_.
> 
> [Edited on 3-7-2006 by youthevang]



You can get a hold of Kline's _Kingdom Prologue_ for $26 new and other works of his such as _Structure of Biblical Authority_ at Westminster Bookstore.

I would echo all of the others' recommendations, especially Witsius and Fisher, and also recommend reading Mark Karlberg's _Covenant Theology in Reformed Perspective_, also available from WTS Books and as a free download from Two-Age Press.


----------



## Philip A (Mar 8, 2006)

And now that I see you are a Meanie Baptist, I would also highly recommend _Antipaedobaptism in the Thought of John Tombes_ by Mike Renihan and _Covenant Theology From Adam to Christ_ by Nehemiah Coxe and John Owen, both of which will cut a path between paedobaptist CT and Baptist goofiness. They both will build on the works of guys like Witsius.


----------



## TimeRedeemer (Mar 8, 2006)

This is one of the articles linked at monergism that I found to be particularly helpful as a general overview of covenant theology:

Here.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 8, 2006)

I would avoid Robertson's work at all costs.


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm suprised nobody has mentioned Rutherford's The Covenant of Life Opened.


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> I would avoid Robertson's work at all costs.



Could you ellaborate as to why you would feel so strongly concerning Robertson's work?

Just curious as to why you feel the way you do concerning Robertson.

Your input would be greatly appreciated.

In Christ


----------



## Rich Barcellos (Mar 8, 2006)

I would add John L. Girardeau's The Federal Theology and Samuel Bolton's The True Bounds of Christian Freedom.


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rich Barcellos_
> I would add John L. Girardeau's The Federal Theology and Samuel Bolton's The True Bounds of Christian Freedom.



I will definately be adding these two works to my list.


In Christ, 

MeanieCalvinist

PS. I really enjoy the RBTR by the way!


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MeanieCalvinist_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...



I would be interested too. Robertson has some offbeat points, but in the main it is a solid representation.

I would read unbelievably heavily before I picked up Kline. You need a solid, solid, solid grounding lest you be swept up in some of his fanciful and downright heterodox ideas.

In fact, save money on Kline. Here is all you really need to know:

The notion of a Biblical covenant can be discerned by comparing it to the suzerain-vassal treaties of the Ancient Near East.

That's about it.


----------



## crhoades (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> The notion of a Biblical covenant can be discerned by comparing it to the suzerain-vassal treaties of the Ancient Near East.



Would it be accurate to say that the notion of the suzerain-vassal treaties of the Ancient Near East can be discerned by comparing it to the Biblical covenant? In other words,, thinking that the covenant was the archetype and the treaties were images of it? (Not sure if Kline argues for or against this)


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



I don't think that is how it flows. I think it works like this:

1. The Archetype is the relationship of God with His people

2. In order for them to understand this, He reveals it in a form that they are already very aware of.

3. The form that is used is the Covenant, as illustrated by the Suzerain-Vassal treaty


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 8, 2006)

Here is the book Philip mentioned. It is a good read.

Covenant Theology from Adam to Christ


----------



## biblelighthouse (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> I would read unbelievably heavily before I picked up Kline. You need a solid, solid, solid grounding lest you be swept up in some of his fanciful and downright heterodox ideas.



I haven't heard this before . . . I found his "By Oath Consigned" to be helpful, but I haven't read his other books yet.

What's wrong with Kline? What heterodox ideas should I watch out for?

Thank you.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



Weak view of the sabbath, animal sacrifices before the Fall, death before the Fall, misunderstanding of the Law and its uses, are some of the most egregious.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> ...



Weird stuff . . . Thank you for the warning! 

"death before the fall" . . . sounds like James Jordan, if I remember correctly. Are there any ties there?


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



Jordan has a different view of death than what you are thinking of (I don't know Kline's position so I won't say there). Jordan uses death in a typological sense. In other words, Adam doesn't die in a final, eschatological sense before the Fall.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...


I suspect that Kline would go with the schema as Fred describes it. On the other hand, I believe that the _reality_ is probably closer to that which Chris is suggesting. In other words, God sets up a relationship with man in the Garden, and also renews it in a different form after the fall. But it is still a covenant. And man, being the receptive analyst that he is, is going to set up his own arrangements based to one degree or another off the template God hands down originally.

Thus, I think that when you get to Moses, you have to take not only the _contextual_ argument into consideration, but also the _textual_ argument, when deciding where the preponderatnt "influence" lies. Is Moses more influenced by his acquaintance with the S-V treaties of his day or his recent past, or have the human arrangements of the day (exemplified in such S-V treaties) been more influenced by the covenant arrangements God set up with man?

To me, it is kind of like the "chicken/ egg" question. After a while, you can't decide which side is more "influential" of the other. But when you scrap the regress and go back to the prototype data, mature creation trumps the egg. Likewise, human treaty covenants, while they may have a systematized form (like systematic theology is an imperfect representation of God's thought--but still good and accurate), have relation to the later-contemporary production of Moses _as eggs do to chickens._


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 8, 2006)

If one deals with Adam's Covenant of works, the the Suzzerain treaties are formulated after biblical ideas, not vice versa.


----------



## Rich Barcellos (Mar 8, 2006)

I agree with C. Matthew!


----------



## biblelighthouse (Mar 8, 2006)

Ultimately, it is obvious that the Covenant of Works happened first, long before the Suzeranty-Vassal treaties of the middle east.

But, I frankly don't know why there should be any argument here. After all, it is not at all contradictory to ALSO suggest that God intended for Abraham/Moses/etc. to fully understand the context of Covenanting, and thus put the covenants into Suzeranty-Vassal structures that they would immediately understand.

I like Bruce's chicken/egg analogy. Did a chicken cause the egg? Yes! Did the egg cause a chicken? Yes! It's not either/or, but both/and. 

Yes, God's covenant with Adam was duplicated by kings later on.
And yes, God chose men very familiar with these king-vassal treaties, and Divinely instituted similar covenants with Abraham/Moses/etc., so that the covenanting would be clearly understood.

*Either way* you look at it, I DO believe that understanding the Suzeranty-Vassal treaty structure is helpful to understanding the Biblical covenants. Whether you think of those extra-biblical treaties as archetypal or ectypal, there are still helpful connections to be made.


----------



## crhoades (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



Yeah, what he said! That's what I was getting at in my rather compact statement. Thanks Bruce. et.al.


----------



## yeutter (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The other major contribution of Kline is showing that the essential character of a covenant is that is an oath or promice.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yeutter_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



It's true that Kline wrote that, although there is also a good deal of Biblical data itself about that and others have noticed the same thing - so that it is not really an original contribution.


----------



## Steve Owen (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MeanieCalvinist_
> Greetings!
> 
> Does anyone have some good recommendations on books on Covenant Theology? I have *The Christ of The Covenants* and am looking to further my studies.
> ...



*The Divine Covenants* by A W Pink

Martin


----------



## Rich Barcellos (Mar 10, 2006)

I would add The Federal Theology of Thomas Boston, A.T.B. McGowan as well.


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Here is the book Philip mentioned. It is a good read.
> 
> Covenant Theology from Adam to Christ



Thank you both for suggesting this book. I am probably going to read this one next since I am familiar with Owen and enjoy his syle or writing. 

I am thankful to everyones suggestions and will be purchasing a good number of the books mentioned on this thread. 


thank you, thank you, thank you ALL!! 

In Christ,

MeanieCalvinist


----------



## Philip A (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MeanieCalvinist_
> I am thankful to everyones suggestions and will be purchasing a good number of the books mentioned on this thread.



Yeah, it doesn't take much of an excuse for me either!


----------

